# cheap barbell and plates



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

wondering

where's the cheapest place to buy plates and barbells online in Europe?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2nd hand, if u can get it cheaper than a £1 a kg ur laughing imo


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 2nd hand, if u can get it cheaper than a £1 a kg ur laughing imo


Nail on head


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Search eBay for typo's


----------

